# Reducing a bows draw weight question.



## Al33 (Dec 28, 2007)

I would like to reduce the weight of my Choctaw Hunter longbow by about 7 pounds. It is a reflex/deflex laminated bamboo, osage, and clear glass. Is there an easy way to go about this? Does anyone know any bowyers that will do it for me?

TIA


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 28, 2007)

Get a longer string.

Send it back to the guy that made it.

Work out and build up to it.

HAPPY NEW YEAR  - AL


----------



## robert carter (Dec 28, 2007)

Al, It`s easy. You can trap the limbs on the belly side and easily loose 7 lbs. You should get a hold of Lewis here"Revive our homes" and he could probably do it for you.RC


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 28, 2007)

I know Al could do it, he is a woodworking genius!

You can either trap like Robert said or just thin themdown to a normal square limb if they are already trapped. You can use a belt sander, files or a block of wood with sandp paper glues to it. I like the sand paper block cause it keeps the limb square but a belt sander is faster. Just follow the limb and go slow and take equal passes across each side of both limbs and use equal amounts of pressure on each pass (It doesnt have to be EXACT but close as humanly possible) then measure and keep repeating until youget your seven pounds. I have found that seven pounds is about as much as you want to go without loosing performance in the limbs. When you get your seven pounds then check your tiller by stringing the bow and measuring the length from the bellyof the bow to the string right at the riser fade outs.

Does that make sense??


----------



## frankwright (Dec 28, 2007)

What does "trapping" the limbs mean? I have never heard of that operation.

I have lowered the weight of a longbow by narrowing the limbs but 3 or 4 pounds is about all you can get that way.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 28, 2007)

frankwright said:


> What does "trapping" the limbs mean? I have never heard of that operation.



Me either.

I suppose I will need to build a tillering tree. I sure would hate to mess up this fine bow.
How thick is the glass on the belly? Do I need to be concerned about removing it?

Thanks for the help folks!



> Get a longer string. I like a brace height above 4 inches.
> 
> Send it back to the guy that made it. He no longer builds bows.
> 
> Work out and build up to it. I'm all worked out and my build ain't up to it.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 28, 2007)

Dont sand the glass just the sides of the limbs.

Trapping: Imagine looking down the length of the limb,now you either have one that is a rectangle in shape or the shape of a trapazoid, meaning the back side ofthe limb is thinner than the belly or vice versa. Some bowyers do it some dont.

You dont really need a tillering tree for a glass bow, if you go slow, count your strokes of wood removal and do equal strokes on all limbs and check the tiller using the method I explained above you should be good. Its really not that hard at all.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 28, 2007)

cross section of limb
     ___________                             ____________
   /___________\ = trapazoid = \___________/
   _____________
   |____________|  = rectangle

I think this is what is meant by traping the limbs.  Does this help Al?


----------



## fountain (Dec 28, 2007)

i am wanting to do the same thing, but i think i will send mine to someone.  how much will it cost to do it?


----------



## Al33 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, I think I have it now. Initially I was thinking I needed to thin the limbs flatter, not narrower. If I am now correct in understanding what y'all are saying, I need to remove wood from the sides of the limb making the belly side the narrowest side. 

Is this correct?
_______________
\_____________/   Face of bow on top, belly on bottom.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats right Al, take it off the sides. But remember count each stroke and do equal strokes of as much as the same pressure as possible for both sides of both limbs then check weight. I would say take like 10-20 passes on each side of both limbs to start off with and then check weight to see what that has done. As long as you go slow you will have no problem.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh and as far as your pic Al some people trap the belly and some trap the back. But if yours are rectangle I would just use the block and sandpaper and keep them rectangle f they are trapped already just use the block and go along the same trap design . The block allows you to keep a square edge to take off material and you dont get dips in the limbs where you took off too much, with a belt sander it is real easyto go too deep in some spots.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Lewis!!! My bow's belly side is narrower than the face side with rounded edges.  I will definitely go slow and do it by hand.
What do you use to check your poundage? Is there an easy way to do it without buying something?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing you can do is get a stick and make one end where you can rest the bow handle in, and mark down the stick your draw length. Kinda like a tillering stick. If you set your bow in the stick and put in on a floor scale and measure the weight as it sits, then with the bow on the scale pull down to your pre-measured draw and look at the scale then. Now you will have to check the true draw of you bow and then on the scale to see how close you are at first but then it will give youa idea of how much weight you have taken off. That or you can buy one of the cheap handheld bow scales. LOL


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 29, 2007)

I may be totally wrong here, but when making my recurves, the limb twist is corrected by taking off from the sides of the limbs here and there.  And, you can put twist into the bow by taking off incorrect amount off the sides.  The strength of the limbs was reduced by taking off both belly and back of the glass, in order to match the upper and lower limbs properly.
This was how Bingham Projects advised me.
So BE CAREFUL no matter what you do, go slow.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 29, 2007)

I have never dealt with Binghams stuff and I have never built a recurve so I am limited  to longbows. I have only built 5 3pc longbows and 1 48" one peice for my son so I am still very limited in my understanding but I also watched the bowyer that taught me build several more and a couple recurves and he never took from the glass only the sides. BUT I have heard of people samding the glass also. But the big difference is that recurve limbs twist much easier than longbows and you have to be alot more aware of what you are taking off from a recurve, at least thats what I have been told.

But Dan is right if you go slow and take off equal amounts you should be good to go.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2007)

heck if it were right handed i would buy it and you wouldn't have to worry .......


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sure that there are many ways to skin a cat...or lighten a bow!


----------

